# Biloxi and cosson gigs



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

Wanted to thank Jim for his gigs! Been working great! Everyone who sees them here asks where to get them. So good you can now gig flounder from underneath!


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

A few from past nights


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I wish my freezer would be filled with flounder like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

More. Honestly I only keep enough to eat one meal worth and sell the rest.


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

I have seen over a dozen of these little guys the past week or two. I hope they all grow up big. Had to take a picture of one.


----------



## velvet tines (Nov 17, 2007)

C Low said:


> I have seen over a dozen of these little guys the past week or two. I hope they all grow up big. Had to take a picture of one.



that's a baby tripletail...i hope all that you saw grow to 20+ pounds :notworthy::thumbup:


----------

